# .



## eal76

-


----------



## pixmedic

didn't you say it was optional?
sure, the verified ones might get better FB exposure....
but.....
are there enough legit FB photographers that will do this  that their numbers will outweigh the "illegal" ones enough to actually bump the fauxtogs off the ad spaces?
kinda doubt it, but good for FB for actually making the effort. 
what FB _*should*_ have done is simply deleted any "business" pages that cannot prove they are a legitimate business in accordance with their local municipality.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Why worry about what someone else is doing? They're trying to make a living just as you so. Obviously, they serve a market that you would never.


----------



## bribrius

so i dont have to start paying taxes and stop selling services on facebook its just optional right?


----------



## robbins.photo

eal76 said:


> fauxtogs are a pet peeve of mine; ya know, get a camera, learn how to watermark, and BOM! Make your Facebook business page and set up your $50 a shoot with a CD of "all Edits"  pricing structure. Next step? Shooting weddings for $500. Full of selective color and the like.



Wow.  The nerve of some people.  Say, do you think you could teach me this watermark thing?  It's..  umm...  For a friend...   lol


Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## DandL

eal76 said:


> LOL I should have been a bit clearer. My issue with them is that the paying taxes  issue.  Obviously the market they serve isn't the one that we cater to.


How do you know they aren't paying taxes on their business income? Do you audit their tax returns? Do you work for the IRS or state tax board? What makes their studio in the back of their friend's flower shop "illegal"?


----------



## robbins.photo

eal76 said:


> How do you know they aren't paying taxes on their business income? Do you audit their tax returns? Do you work for the IRS or state tax board? What makes their studio in the back of their friend's flower shop "illegal"?
> 
> 
> 
> I know this because *a*. I searched them in our state's database of registered businesses and they don't exist. and *b*. They don't charge sales tax. In my state sales tax must be charged by photographers, therefore, it is obvious that they are running an illegal business.
> We pay thousands and thousands of dollars to the government each year in order to be the owners of our studio.
> The fact that this woman's pictures are crap doesn't bother me. The fact that she opened up an illegal  basement business steps away from our legit one does.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that the fact that they were offering free meth with the purchase of their deluxe photo package might be a tip off as well...

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## DandL

eal76 said:


> How do you know they aren't paying taxes on their business income? Do you audit their tax returns? Do you work for the IRS or state tax board? What makes their studio in the back of their friend's flower shop "illegal"?
> 
> 
> 
> I know this because *a*. I searched them in our state's database of registered businesses and they don't exist. and *b*. They don't charge sales tax. In my state sales tax must be charged by photographers, therefore, it is obvious that they are running an illegal business.
> We pay thousands and thousands of dollars to the government each year in order to be the owners of our studio.
> The fact that this woman's pictures are crap doesn't bother me. The fact that she opened up an illegal  basement business steps away from our legit one does.
Click to expand...


You don't pay "thousands and thousands of dollars to the government each year in order to *be the owners of our studio*", you pay thousands and thousands of dollars to the government each year BECAUSE of the income your studio makes. You say you're not bothered by the quality of her work, yet you somehow seem threatened by her existence. IF her business is illegal, her pictures are "crap" and she isn't any competition to you, why do you bother with what she is doing? I understand the fairness issue, but don't you better things to do with your time than to worry about someone who isn't in the market you cater to?

BTW, thanks for the information about FB.


----------



## robbins.photo

DandL said:


> You don't pay "thousands and thousands of dollars to the government each year in order to *be the owners of our studio*", you pay thousands and thousands of dollars to the government each year BECAUSE of the income your studio makes. You say you're not bothered by the quality of her work, yet you somehow seem threatened by her existence. IF her business is illegal, her pictures are "crap" and she isn't any competition to you, why do you bother with what she is doing? I understand the fairness issue, but don't you better things to do with your time than to worry about someone who isn't in the market you cater to?
> 
> BTW, thanks for the information about FB.



I know right?  I mean next thing you know they'll be on the internet jumping all over someone and being all judgmental about what they are doing with their time and....

Umm.. wow.  That's weird.  My Irony meter just maxed out.  Back later, have to see if I can figure out what's going on here... hmm..


----------



## pixmedic

All right, steady on lads...
Don't make me break out the moose on this thread. 







Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

eal76 said:


> Back to my original point: I thought that professionals who use FB for marketing may want to know that they can now go in and have their page verified.  It's a nice thing. It was the topic of conversation before I was accused of not knowing what I'm talking about in regard to a situation that is across the street from my studio because I don't work for the IRS.


 I think this is indeed a good thing, and I'm going to figure out how to get this done for my page today!


----------



## bribrius

for gods sake people pay your taxes. Our corrupt officials need to pay their friends.


----------



## tirediron

eal76 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eal76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my original point: I thought that professionals who use FB for marketing may want to know that they can now go in and have their page verified.  It's a nice thing. It was the topic of conversation before I was accused of not knowing what I'm talking about in regard to a situation that is across the street from my studio because I don't work for the IRS.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is indeed a good thing, and I'm going to figure out how to get this done for my page today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have to go to the settings portion and you will see where it says your page is not verified. You click on it and can start the process. It's easy
Click to expand...

 Yep, just looked it up, business license submitted.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

eal76, I think business verification is a great thing, but let's just make something clear. Just because someone is not registered with the sec of state does not mean that they are not legitimate or not paying taxes. Freelancers do not always file for municipality, and they seldom file with the state, but that does not mean that some of them do not pay taxes. They may very well be paying taxes at the end of the year as a full-time indie contractor. Now, we're not dumb here, we know that many of them will dodge paying taxes; however, those who charge $50 a session...probably do not make enough in a year to contribute to taxes in regards to their photography "profession" anyway. Apologies if I misinterpreted your OP. I'm just tired of all the threads lately of the profession dying because of bargain businesses. Ino. Ino. This thread was simply about podunk Jane not being able to get a Facebook badge without an EIN. 

I'm rambling. Sorry


----------



## jsecordphoto

Congrats on having a blue check mark next to your name


----------



## TrolleySwag

Have fun giving Facebook even more private information. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Well, I have to say that I see the whole thing as a waste of time now that I've done it.  All I had to do was press a button, facebook telephoned me, and a recording gave me a 4 digit code to enter and *poof* it was done.  There's nothing to verify the legitimacy of my business whatesoever, rather all it does is rely on the fact that the telephone # I have listed is linked to my business, but so what?  I could have the most fly-by-night business going and as long as I can answer the telephone # listed on my page, I can be verified.

Pointless!


----------



## Overread

Tired that almost sounds like its just email verification with a telephone - which honestly a good few web services are now trying to push on people simply as its another point of contact and a bit harder to steal than an email (lose your primary email that everything is registered to and you're in for a nightmare trying to verify your accounts on places again and regain access). 


FB were never going to be Trading Standards; however it sounds like they've not really put too much effort into this one if the only proof is a telephone call and code. Although Tired you said you had to submit licence numbers so surely that was the proof and the rest is just verification and account security (and data harvesting of course).


----------



## tirediron

Overread said:


> ...Although Tired you said you had to submit licence numbers so surely that was the proof and the rest is just verification and account security (and data harvesting of course).


No, that's just it; I didn't.  I assumed that I would have to, based on the OP, but in fact I provided NO proof whatsoever that I actually operate a licensed business.


----------



## Overread

So business authentication just means you've got a telephone. Did they require it to be a landline or would a mobile do? 


Although even then any shady person can easily setup a landline to a no-where place and I doubt after verification that Amazon would have any need of it save for dispute resolution (and shady groups would flee at the first mention of them)


----------



## tirediron

No land-line required...  my cell worked just fine!


----------



## SquarePeg

hmmm - I wonder if the tel# was the ultimate goal, not any type of genuine business verification.  I have noticed lately that every time I sign in to FB I get a pop up asking me to add a phone number for verification purposes.


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> No land-line required...  my cell worked just fine!


So if I were hypothetically running an illegal photography business out of the back of a flower shop and just happened to have a burner cell...

Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Well, it is _Facebook_.

Hmmm . . . I wonder if I could run an illegal florist business out of the back of a Photo studio.


----------



## tirediron

SquarePeg said:


> hmmm - I wonder if the tel# was the ultimate goal, not any type of genuine business verification.  I have noticed lately that every time I sign in to FB I get a pop up asking me to add a phone number for verification purposes.


Possibly, 'though in this case there's 0 gain for them; my business # has been posted on the page since day 1!


----------



## ClickAddict

Keep in Mind tirediron is in Canada.  Can you possibly imagine FB having at their disposal a means to verify every business tax information in the world?  Probably not.  I'd be curious to know if a US businesses can also just answer a phone.  (I'm in Canada as well so I would guess it would work the same for me as it did for tirediron.)


----------



## tirediron

ClickAddict said:


> Keep in Mind tirediron is in Canada.  Can you possibly imagine FB having at their disposal a means to verify every business tax information in the world?  Probably not.  I'd be curious to know if a US businesses can also just answer a phone.  (I'm in Canada as well so I would guess it would work the same for me as it did for tirediron.)


Fair point, but it would seem counter-productive to allow a more "fake-able" form of verification for non-US businesses.  If anything, I would expect them to simply not verify non-US-based businesses.


----------



## Vtec44

My business has been verified for a long time now.  It doesn't change anything other than verified that the public record for the business phone number is correct.  My registered business phone on my business paperwork is actually not the one that they called to verify, so I don't even know what's the process for them collect my information.


----------



## EIngerson

Cool I guess, but how are "Facebook investigators" supposed to prove that you charged for photos?

edit: I guess I'm late to that party, but seriously….What would you really expect them to do?


----------



## Overread

Well they have billions in income each year they could setup a system of verification even if its just cross checking records with government. However this system sounds more like marketing or a way for the guy in charge of getting more people to give over their telephon number to up his quota.


----------



## jsecordphoto

The recent comments are exactly why I said, "congrats on the blue check mark". The verification means almost nothing and there is some speculation that it could hurt your organic reach on posts. Once FB knows you're operating a business generating income (or trying to) via your posts, they do everything they can to encourage promoting those posts. That's why using certain keywords in your posts will crush your organic reach (like "prints", "workshops", "sale", etc). So, I'll skip the blue check mark bragging rights for now


----------



## tirediron

jsecordphoto said:


> The recent comments are exactly why I said, "congrats on the blue check mark". The verification means almost nothing and there is some speculation that it could hurt your organic reach on posts. Once FB knows you're operating a business generating income (or trying to) via your posts, they do everything they can to encourage promoting those posts. That's why using certain keywords in your posts will crush your organic reach (like "prints", "workshops", "sale", etc). So, I'll skip the blue check mark bragging rights for now


Since all I really have a facebook page is so that I can say I have it, and refer clients to it, because of the ease of posting recent/current work, I really don't care about the "reach" though I will say on the first post I made after being "verified" the reach was in fact somewhat greater than it normally is...


----------



## jsecordphoto

tirediron said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The recent comments are exactly why I said, "congrats on the blue check mark". The verification means almost nothing and there is some speculation that it could hurt your organic reach on posts. Once FB knows you're operating a business generating income (or trying to) via your posts, they do everything they can to encourage promoting those posts. That's why using certain keywords in your posts will crush your organic reach (like "prints", "workshops", "sale", etc). So, I'll skip the blue check mark bragging rights for now
> 
> 
> 
> Since all I really have a facebook page is so that I can say I have it, and refer clients to it, because of the ease of posting recent/current work, I really don't care about the "reach" though I will say on the first post I made after being "verified" the reach was in fact somewhat greater than it normally is...
Click to expand...


Not everyone cares about their organic reach, or needs to care depending on their business model, but playing the game with FB's algorithm can make or break a post. It can mean the difference between reaching like 5-10% of their audience, or 25%. The only way to really reach 100% of the people who already like your page now is paying


----------



## tirediron

jsecordphoto said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The recent comments are exactly why I said, "congrats on the blue check mark". The verification means almost nothing and there is some speculation that it could hurt your organic reach on posts. Once FB knows you're operating a business generating income (or trying to) via your posts, they do everything they can to encourage promoting those posts. That's why using certain keywords in your posts will crush your organic reach (like "prints", "workshops", "sale", etc). So, I'll skip the blue check mark bragging rights for now
> 
> 
> 
> Since all I really have a facebook page is so that I can say I have it, and refer clients to it, because of the ease of posting recent/current work, I really don't care about the "reach" though I will say on the first post I made after being "verified" the reach was in fact somewhat greater than it normally is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone cares about their organic reach, or needs to care depending on their business model, but playing the game with FB's algorithm can make or break a post. It can mean the difference between reaching like 5-10% of their audience, or 25%. The only way to really reach 100% of the people who already like your page now is paying
Click to expand...

Since the majority of my client base either doesn't own a computer, or likely only uses it when their grand-children are over to help them, I'm not too worried about my "reach", organic or inorganic!


----------



## dennybeall

In my part-time life as an IRS agent I'm going to look for all the Blue Checkmarks and then run them thru my IRS Super Secret "WHO HAS PAID TAXES" File and see if they are on the PAID list?
Thanks for the tip guys!


----------



## Watchful

Maybe its just me, but I don't see marketing on Facebook as being very professional to begin with. It's certainty not a venue I'd ever consider using to find a true professional photographer.
What ever happened to real paid advertising like TV, radio, newspapers and magazines? An ad in WSJ is more professional than a silly Facebook thing. Lol


----------



## robbins.photo

EIngerson said:


> Cool I guess, but how are "Facebook investigators" supposed to prove that you charged for photos?
> 
> edit: I guess I'm late to that party, but seriously….What would you really expect them to do?



The FBBI - FaceBook Bureau of Investigations.


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> Since the majority of my client base either doesn't own a computer, or likely only uses it when their grand-children are over to help them, I'm not too worried about my "reach", organic or inorganic!



So maybe hit the natural food store and carve your business logo into a bunch of potatoes, hand those out.  Instant organic marketing.


----------



## limr

I'm so happy to not care about any of this.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> I'm so happy to not care about any of this.



Ok lady, that's it... we're taking you in.  We're special agents with the FBBI.

Umm.. no, not the FBI - FBBI.  FaceBook Bureau of Investigations

Umm, no, they don't give us any badges or ID's

Well no, technically we can't arrest you...

No, we're not allowed to carry guns...

Hey.. wait, where are you going.. come back here.  Did she just flip us off?  I think she just flipped us off.   Wow...


----------



## limr

I'm from New York. Of COURSE I flipped you the bird


----------



## table1349

So when did Facebook become the Better Business Bureau of social media.  Nice idea, but I doubt that most people will care one way or another.  



limr said:


> I'm from New York. Of COURSE I flipped you the bird



I'm sure that this is what Lenny meant.


----------



## limr

That's not even close to what I meant.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> That's not even close to what I meant.



So, are you going to explain the New York Howdy to him, or should I?  Lol


----------



## Vtec44

Watchful said:


> Maybe its just me, but I don't see marketing on Facebook as being very professional to begin with. It's certainty not a venue I'd ever consider using to find a true professional photographer.
> What ever happened to real paid advertising like TV, radio, newspapers and magazines? An ad in WSJ is more professional than a silly Facebook thing. Lol



Define true professional photographer?  I don't think you have a clear concept of social networking.


----------



## Watchful

Vtec44 said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me, but I don't see marketing on Facebook as being very professional to begin with. It's certainty not a venue I'd ever consider using to find a true professional photographer.
> What ever happened to real paid advertising like TV, radio, newspapers and magazines? An ad in WSJ is more professional than a silly Facebook thing. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define true professional photographer?  I don't think you have a clear concept of social networking.
Click to expand...

Google will help with definitions for you. 
If I were to use social networking as a professional, it would be LinkedIn, not facebook. Any kid and his pet can have a facebook page.


----------



## Vtec44

Watchful said:


> Google will help with definitions for you.
> If I were to use social networking as a professional, it would be LinkedIn, not facebook. Any kid and his pet can have a facebook page.



I guess you don't really know what's the definition of a true professional photographer ?

For non-creative positions, yes LinkedIn is perfect.  For creative positions, a bunch of words are meaningless.  Show me your portfolio.  I used to work for the world's largest marketing agency, WPP.  Guess where the HR department goes to look for potential creative candidates?


----------



## Derrel

Over the last week or so,I have found it rather humorous to see so many out of touch people who have zero idea of what social media has become! Facebook has become as important as the telephone book used to be. I just did a quick Facebook search on the string of my city's name and added "wedding photographer" after the city name....up popped posts with hot links to portfolios and or web sites to 46 different wedding shooters (that I counted), including three I know personally, and who are VERY good...the major studios/shooters have huge play, with multiple posts they have done for the most recent big weddings...I grew tired of scrolling through the many,many posts from wedding photographers, all-in-one wedding planning outfits, and large, high-demand venues that work with selected wedding shooters. I stopped counting at 46, and closed the page before it even got past January 2016's listings...

The idea that Facebook is useless as a way to promote a wedding photography business is ridiculous! My gawd...there seems to be a hugely widespread delusion here on TPF that it is still the year 1985, and that people are looking in the Yellow Pages to find photographers!

The generation that has the highest percentage of people who will get married within the next year is on Facebook--in a simply huge proportion.

_We don't need no stinking computers! We have the daily newspaper and the telephone!

Why in the he-double-toothpicks would anybody ever want to have a telephone that they had to *carry with them* and charge up on a battery charger every night, just to use?_


----------



## Watchful

Vtec44 said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google will help with definitions for you.
> If I were to use social networking as a professional, it would be LinkedIn, not facebook. Any kid and his pet can have a facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't really know what's the definition of a true professional photographer ?
> 
> For non-creative positions, yes LinkedIn is perfect.  For creative positions, a bunch of words are meaningless.  Show me your portfolio.  I used to work for the world's largest marketing agency, WPP.  Guess where the HR department goes to look for potential creative candidates?
Click to expand...

Oh, then build a web site that showcases your portfolio, that's easy.


----------



## Vtec44

Watchful said:


> Oh, then build a web site that showcases your portfolio, that's easy.



Then advertise on TV, newspaper, and radio right?  LOL


----------



## Watchful

Vtec44 said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then build a web site that showcases your portfolio, that's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then advertise on TV, newspaper, and radio right?  LOL
Click to expand...

Only if you want to be known. lol


----------



## Vtec44

Watchful said:


> Only if you want to be known. lol



And all the wonderful metrics that you get with TV, newspaper, and radio ads.  LOL


----------



## pixmedic

im always kinda surprised when people seriously try to downplay social media as a legitimate marketing tool. 
not making use of social media in today's market would be like insisting on only providing prints and refusing to sell digital files. 
I mean, you _*could*_ do that....and there's an undeniable truth to prints being a money maker...but if you refuse to update your methods of sales and service, and not recognize that _*a lot*_ of people today are looking to share their photos over different platforms than in previous generations, then you are leaving just as much money on the table as those that think prints are a waste of time.


----------



## Vtec44

Online marketing/advertising on social networks like FB, IG, Twitter, blogs, etc has outpaced traditional advertising.  Many things like metrics, efficiency, speed, and the ability be more fluid with the current trend where traditional methods can't keep up anymore.  It's also an "equalizing" factor for smaller businesses to compete with bigger companies online.  There is no going back.  Most businesses will have a website, a FB page, Instagram account, and a Twitter account.  It's a multipronged approach to reach potential clients, effectively and efficiently.


----------



## Watchful

Watchful said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then build a web site that showcases your portfolio, that's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then advertise on TV, newspaper, and radio right?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you want to be known. lol
Click to expand...

So someone apparently disagrees that the reason to advertise is to become more well know to prospective customers. So What's the real reason companies advertise? Just to use it as a tax write off? lol


----------



## pixmedic

Watchful said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then build a web site that showcases your portfolio, that's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then advertise on TV, newspaper, and radio right?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you want to be known. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone apparently disagrees that the reason to advertise is to become more well know to prospective customers. So What's the real reason companies advertise? Just to use it as a tax write off? lol
Click to expand...


I use the disagree when I disagree with the opinion expressed, is that not it's function?


----------



## Vtec44

Watchful said:


> So someone apparently disagrees that the reason to advertise is to become more well know to prospective customers. So What's the real reason companies advertise? Just to use it as a tax write off? lol



Yes, pretty much it's a tax right off.... hahaha 

Or, it's part of their multipronged approach to build up that perceived value.  I've seen Ford, Cisco, and Jaguar's marketing budget and strategies for both tradition and online.


----------



## Watchful

pixmedic said:


> I use the disagree when I disagree with the opinion expressed, is that not it's function?


Perfect.  Well thought out reply, I commend your intellect and reasoning power. You are a gentleman and a scholar and there are few of us left.


----------



## pixmedic

Watchful said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the disagree when I disagree with the opinion expressed, is that not it's function?
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect.  Well thought out reply, I commend your intellect and reasoning power. You are a gentleman and a scholar and there are few of us left.
Click to expand...


well, it may have been a tough road, but common ground has been reached at last.


----------



## Wasp1

In my area I done a google search for professional photographers.
I was so suprised to seen we have got over 20 of them and our whole area has just got over 30,000 people living in it.
I think there are maybe 15 too many here.
And yes, it is people go and buy a dSLR camera and set up a facebook page place a watermark on thier images and now they think they are professional's. 
We have got a group of photographer on facebook group that you have to live here to get on it.
And we now have got 170 members and there are I think 6 that have got adds ofering their services for a fee.
But to look at some of their shots I am not too sure if I would give them my money.
I am nowhere close to being or even thinking I could turn my hobby into a business plus it was never about that.
Though many think that owning a good camera gives you the rights to get paid for your photos.

On this group one member asked if people would put down their names to give photo's we have taken so our local council can make an app of native birds to our area for the tourist. One said that it was unfair as he thought that he should be paid for his photo's. I on the other hand think its going to be a free app and if they use any of my shots just put my name next to it and I will be happy.
But there are too many who want to make money out of it without doing a lot of work.


----------



## Watchful

Wasp1 said:


> In my area I done a google search for professional photographers.
> I was so suprised to seen we have got over 20 of them and our whole area has just got over 30,000 people living in it.
> I think there are maybe 15 too many here.
> And yes, it is people go and buy a dSLR camera and set up a facebook page place a watermark on thier images and now they think they are professional's.
> We have got a group of photographer on facebook group that you have to live here to get on it.
> And we now have got 170 members and there are I think 6 that have got adds ofering their services for a fee.
> But to look at some of their shots I am not too sure if I would give them my money.
> I am nowhere close to being or even thinking I could turn my hobby into a business plus it was never about that.
> Though many think that owning a good camera gives you the rights to get paid for your photos.
> 
> On this group one member asked if people would put down their names to give photo's we have taken so our local council can make an app of native birds to our area for the tourist. One said that it was unfair as he thought that he should be paid for his photo's. I on the other hand think its going to be a free app and if they use any of my shots just put my name next to it and I will be happy.
> But there are too many who want to make money out of it without doing a lot of work.


I have sold a lot of photos to newspapers over the years. Since I retired and my income is passive income from investments now, the only active income is from hobbies.


----------



## Wasp1

Watchful I am not saying that its a bad thing. I am saying in my area it seems as everyone with a camera now tried to make money out of it and with no real training.
I would never deny anyone from making money from their images, but it just not for me.
And only speaking of my area some of them should not be making money out of it either.
If you like to do that then more power to you and I hope it can give you extra spending money.


----------



## tirediron

Vtec44 said:


> Online marketing/advertising on social networks like FB, IG, Twitter, blogs, etc has outpaced traditional advertising.  Many things like metrics, efficiency, speed, and the ability be more fluid with the current trend where traditional methods can't keep up anymore.  It's also an "equalizing" factor for smaller businesses to compete with bigger companies online.  There is no going back.  Most businesses will have a website, a FB page, Instagram account, and a Twitter account.  It's a multipronged approach to reach potential clients, effectively and efficiently.


i can't stand social media- it bores me to tears and is the biggest waste of time and bandwidth I can imagine, BUT... I understand it's the way things are now, and I use it. I don't have a Yellow Pages ad, but I do have a Facebook page.


----------



## Vtec44

tirediron said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Online marketing/advertising on social networks like FB, IG, Twitter, blogs, etc has outpaced traditional advertising.  Many things like metrics, efficiency, speed, and the ability be more fluid with the current trend where traditional methods can't keep up anymore.  It's also an "equalizing" factor for smaller businesses to compete with bigger companies online.  There is no going back.  Most businesses will have a website, a FB page, Instagram account, and a Twitter account.  It's a multipronged approach to reach potential clients, effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> i can't stand social media- it bores me to tears and is the biggest waste of time and bandwidth I can imagine, BUT... I understand it's the way things are now, and I use it. I don't have a Yellow Pages ad, but I do have a Facebook page.
Click to expand...


That's all I use it for.  I don't even have anything personal on any of my social networking accounts and technically don't have any personal accounts.  They're for the purpose of business.  LOL Facebook and word of mouth have brought tremendous amount of business to me with virtually no advertising budget.  IMHO, the time has changed and and we as business owners just have to do our best to stay current whether we like it or not


----------



## Watchful

eal76 said:


> fauxtogs are a pet peeve of mine; ya know, get a camera, learn how to watermark, and BOM! Make your Facebook business page and set up your $50 a shoot with a CD of "all Edits"  pricing structure. Next step? Shooting weddings for $500. Full of selective color and the like.
> Guess what! FB business now offers the option to "verify" your page so it shows up in more feeds and has a badge showing its verified. You need a tax doc or similar proof to do this. Yay! I sent them a pic of our business license and we are now verified.
> The faux down the street running an illegal studio in the back of her friend's flower shop (I can't make this stuff up) will not be able to verify. It involves actually reporting income, collecting sales tax, ya know, owning an actual business.
> Good move, FB!


I am betting this is as easily faked as anything in a PDF editor. I don't see it making a wit of difference.

It might just open up a new group of businesses making documents to fool Facebook.

Hmmm... Anyone need verification on FB?
I know a guy that knows a guy whose cousin does this.


----------



## Overread

We don't feel it as much here; but most forums I'm on have seen a VAST drop in new users joining and existing users using. Facebook is vast these days and often people are using facebook and twitter as almost all their internet and social activities. It's a huge tool for communicating with the public.

These days even small businesses have a website; indeed it would be abnormal for you not to have a website; facebook is the same and more and more use it. That doesn't mean we all "like" social media and I think its a great shame that its killing forums and dedicated online clubs the way it is - but at the end of the day its there. Sure it might vanish in a year, the internet is like that, but at present its there and it benefits a professional to reach out with whatever marketing they can to reach as many potential customers.


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Online marketing/advertising on social networks like FB, IG, Twitter, blogs, etc has outpaced traditional advertising.  Many things like metrics, efficiency, speed, and the ability be more fluid with the current trend where traditional methods can't keep up anymore.  It's also an "equalizing" factor for smaller businesses to compete with bigger companies online.  There is no going back.  Most businesses will have a website, a FB page, Instagram account, and a Twitter account.  It's a multipronged approach to reach potential clients, effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> i can't stand social media- it bores me to tears and is the biggest waste of time and bandwidth I can imagine, BUT... I understand it's the way things are now, and I use it. I don't have a Yellow Pages ad, but I do have a Facebook page.
Click to expand...

Ok, you do realize stuff like this will get you put on the FBBI's watch list.  Big brothers little cousin is everywhere, plus they have plenty of cat pictures.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> That's not even close to what I meant.


And you wonder why the rest of the world thinks New Yorkers are rude.


----------



## limr

Dude, the moment has passed.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Glad I don't have to bother with it for photography reasons, and if I did I'd be thinking about what to post. I don't post photos on there much even though my FB friends are people I actually know in real life; I don't leave them on long because of the terms. Of course what they'd do with all the photos I don't know, but they're providing users' info. to advertisers so who knows.

I am chair person of a nonprofit and I know not many followers see all of our posts anymore. It just wouldn't be a good use of limited funds to pay to promote posts.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Dude, the moment has passed.


But a fine moment it was.. lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

vintagesnaps said:


> Glad I don't have to bother with it for photography reasons, and if I did I'd be thinking about what to post. I don't post photos on there much even though my FB friends are people I actually know in real life; I don't leave them on long because of the terms. Of course what they'd do with all the photos I don't know, but they're providing users' info. to advertisers so who knows.
> 
> I am chair person of a nonprofit and I know not many followers see all of our posts anymore. It just wouldn't be a good use of limited funds to pay to promote posts.


Well I do post on FB, a group called Nebraska Through The Lens.  I've met some interesting folks in my local area, many who share my hobby.  But I don't put much in my actual FB page.  Can't imagine anyone cares if I'm sitting on my porch or whatever.. lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasp1

I have got a facebook page and I have only got people on my page that I know.
Photo's I post one there are always resized and all info taken off, but I think facebook does this anyway.
In my time on there I have been on 3 photographic groups. One was that everything had to be sugar coated and that got the better of me. One was that your opinion wasn't allowed to be said but the owners of the page could say exactly what I was saying, and I am off both of them . I have just joined one which is for people only in our area and it has had its ups and downs so far.
Though I think facebook has got a future for companies to show their stuff for no charge, well I think they can. 
So I can see many more taking to it and as it has been said you may not like it but its the way of today.


----------



## Vtec44

Wasp1 said:


> I have got a facebook page and I have only got people on my page that I know.
> Photo's I post one there are always resized and all info taken off, but I think facebook does this anyway.
> In my time on there I have been on 3 photographic groups. One was that everything had to be sugar coated and that got the better of me. One was that your opinion wasn't allowed to be said but the owners of the page could say exactly what I was saying, and I am off both of them . I have just joined one which is for people only in our area and it has had its ups and downs so far.
> Though I think facebook has got a future for companies to show their stuff for no charge, well I think they can.
> So I can see many more taking to it and as it has been said you may not like it but its the way of today.



IMHO, you should never rely on social networking platforms for your business, where you are dependent on someone's "good will".  Social networks should be part of your strategy  to drive traffic back to your own business (ie, webpage) where you have more control.


----------



## Watchful

Vtec44 said:


> Wasp1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have got a facebook page and I have only got people on my page that I know.
> Photo's I post one there are always resized and all info taken off, but I think facebook does this anyway.
> In my time on there I have been on 3 photographic groups. One was that everything had to be sugar coated and that got the better of me. One was that your opinion wasn't allowed to be said but the owners of the page could say exactly what I was saying, and I am off both of them . I have just joined one which is for people only in our area and it has had its ups and downs so far.
> Though I think facebook has got a future for companies to show their stuff for no charge, well I think they can.
> So I can see many more taking to it and as it has been said you may not like it but its the way of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, you should never rely on social networking platforms for your business, where you are dependent on someone's "good will".  Social networks should be part of your strategy  to drive traffic back to your own business (ie, webpage) where you have more control.
Click to expand...

Webpage? You mean website. A single page is pretty useless and not interactive.


----------



## Vtec44

Watchful said:


> Webpage? You mean website. A single page is pretty useless and not interactive.



For the sake of dumb argument, you can actually have very interactive 1 page website.  Just because you don't know how to do it, doesn't mean it's useless eh?   And it's just an example.  It can be a page, a site, whatever that may evolve into in the future.


----------



## Wasp1

Sorry about any confusion Vtec44 on this. I have only got a facebook page for contacting family and friends and that group I am with.
I don't run any sort of business at all in the real world or on this social media world.
So if I have made it look like that I am sorry about that.

My main thing I was trying to say that this is here to stay as far as I can see.
And many may not like it but its there and now it is get aboard or your ship might sail past you.
I wouldn't have a clue on how to run a business at all.

And yes Watchful I did mean a Website.


----------



## Vtec44

Wasp1 said:


> Sorry about any confusion Vtec44 on this. I have only got a facebook page for contacting family and friends and that group I am with.
> I don't run any sort of business at all in the real world or on this social media world.
> So if I have made it look like that I am sorry about that.



No problem.  But I'm glad you point it out that you don't run a business.  I think that's a the distinction between those of us who are making a living and those of us who are in it for the love of it.  We utilize the available resources differently.


----------



## Watchful

Wasp1 said:


> Sorry about any confusion Vtec44 on this. I have only got a facebook page for contacting family and friends and that group I am with.
> I don't run any sort of business at all in the real world or on this social media world.
> So if I have made it look like that I am sorry about that.
> 
> My main thing I was trying to say that this is here to stay as far as I can see.
> And many may not like it but its there and now it is get aboard or your ship might sail past you.
> I wouldn't have a clue on how to run a business at all.
> 
> And yes Watchful I did mean a Website.


Yeah I figured you did. A webpage would be pretty silly in this day and age. I build websites for a lot of clients and some ask for a webpage meaning website. Its just because they don't know how things work.
The internet will be here, changing and evolving, but here while sites come and go.


----------



## Wasp1

So glad this is all clearer up.


----------

